
Ask HN: Who Is Looking for a Co-Founder? - drilopel
Hey HN. It&#x27;s time for the first &#x27;Co-Founder&#x27; thread of the new Decade! and my first post ever.<p>I am a Product&#x2F;Business Person Looking for one or two Technical Co-founder(s) in the Bay Area or US to tackle a very interesting, largely ignored problem in the area of videogame culture. Not another Twitch, Social Network, Blockchain, eSports, AR&#x2F;VR-derivative. 
Email: drilopel@gmail.com<p>Please continue. ;-)
======
paogli
Upvote

